# The show and tell thread



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

Show us your tanks and specs! I'll start.

23L.

200LPH internal filter.

Heated to 27c.

Amazonia 2 Planted substrate.

Various crypts, hygros, ludwigia and dawrf sag.

One male Betta.

11w light on for 8 hours a day.

Does with micro/macro ferts and liquid carbon.

This is an old pic...


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

People, you need to join in...


----------



## markn (Jul 29, 2010)

I will as soon as I get home. I'd love to get the fish section to a similar popularity level as the lizard section.


----------



## AshMashMash (Oct 28, 2007)

Mine's nothing much to look at (at the mo!)


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

I like the scape, lots of little caves and shelves.


----------



## AshMashMash (Oct 28, 2007)

Morgan Freeman said:


> I like the scape, lots of little caves and shelves.


THanks! Gonna get sun corals (have a google) to go in that cave on the right hand side.


----------



## Moogloo (Mar 15, 2010)

Me me me!! Seeing as i havent shown anybody yet! Its a display tank at work... but its ALL mine and the closest i have to a tank of my own in a year! Waiting for a pair of clowns, a pair of blennies and something else.... more corals for sure!

-----

*Tank*: Kent Marine Bio Reef 94L (plus filter behind panel)
*Filtration*: Plastic Bioballs, 2 x bags of ceramics, thick coarse sponge and a handfull of mature biomedia.
*Skimmer*: Internal nano skimmer sits behind panel with filter. Ace little thing!
*Lights*: 2 x T5 compacts (1 x white, 1 x blue/white), 8 white LEDs and 5 blue LEDs (seperate switches)
*Livestock*: 15-20kgs Liverock, 2 x Scarlet Hermit Crabs, 1 x Turbo Snail, 1 x Purple Mithrax Crab.
*Corals*: 2 x Rhodactis Mushroom Colonies, 2 x small Riccordea Yuma colonies, Assorted Zoas (green, red/grey, green/white speckled, green/yellow, orange) and a Pussy coral.

*History*: Thank god for super fast cycle with mature water, media and liverock! Took 4 days to fully cycle and has now been set up a total of 10 days  have taken it easy, corals all gone into the tank in the last 4 days.

Waiting for fish as i havent got any atm 

Want two common clowns who will hopefull host the rhodactis or I will ass a bubble tip nem later on. Pair or trio of signal gobies and maybe a Rainfords or Hectors Goby.










*Corals Wanted*: Sun coral/Black sun coral, Duncans coral, Pink zoas, jasmine polyps and green clove polyps.

----

Morgan: Get your Aqua 30 from an MA by any chance? lol, they are really popular little tanks! I would still advise swapping your 11W bulb to the 9w bulb because the 11W bulbs make the white plastic casing over it melt and will cost you more to replace the hood! And the hinges are nigh on impossible to get back on...


----------



## AshMashMash (Oct 28, 2007)

Awesome  Did you have to pay for the stuff your self though?


----------



## discussam7 (Sep 10, 2011)

[URL="http://i9.photobucket.com/albums/a60/hammyratlet/kentmarineupdate2.jpg" said:


> image[/URL]


seems like your a MA employee from you pic (i recognize the sticker) :2thumb:

theres a few of us on here :whistling2:


----------



## discussam7 (Sep 10, 2011)

2 month old pic, also got tourch coral and other duncan there too

94 litre kent bio reef, setup since feb, fish since august.

fish: 2x clowns, coral beauty, yellow clown goby
also red skunk shrimp, red hermits, blue nuckle hermit and turbos

and too many corals too list.


----------



## biohazard156 (Nov 11, 2007)

I've got mine in the pics section but it usually gets less views...so I'll pop it here too

Tank - Osaka 320
Volume - 320 litres
Filtration - 1 x Eheim 2217 and 1 x Fluval 405 externals
Plants - Crypts, Tiger lotus, Java Fern, Christmas Moss, Anubias, Brazilian pennywort, foxtail, Pellia and _Aponogeton crispus_, African Water Fern and _Pogostemon helferi_ .
Substrate - 2/3 fine pea gravel with laterite underneath and 1/3 play sand for cories.
Lighting - 1 marine white 14k and 1 blue (not sure of wattage but it came with it!)
Ferts/CO2 - nothing dosed yet but I have a pressurised Co2 canister to attach and I am looking into TPNplus.
Fish - bristlenose, cardinals, neons, guppies, rummynose rasbora, CPD's, Panda Garra, Khuli Loaches, Lampeye, Otos, Ember tetra and some Sterbai/Panda cory.
Water changes - 35-40% weekly
Temp - 26C


These are from a few weeks ago so it's filled out a little bit already!


----------



## _simon_ (Nov 27, 2007)

Not much to show yet, it will eventually be reef:

Tank 125L Juwel
Lighting: Haqos 150w, 14000K Metal Halide
Filtration: Fluval 205 with just Rowaphos & Purigen
Skimmer: Deltec MCE300
Heating: Fluval E 300w or Hydor external 200w (got both but haven't decided which to use yet)


----------



## Moogloo (Mar 15, 2010)

Ash- Of course im not paying for it, thats why its amazing!!  But more serious... im being limited to what goes in so im browsing and will buy frags myself...

Discussam- I assume you are in one of the Oxford stores? Wheatley or Hinksey(sp). I'm a neighbour LOL Booker. I know there is another member from Wheatley on the forums too.

BioHazard- I had an Osaka like that to play with when i worked at MA @ Bourne End and a very similar style with the same plants! Though not as neat as yours lol! I love it!


----------



## Christie_ZXR (May 14, 2011)

Yay! I like an excuse to do pictures :lol2:

This is my new Guppy Tank:

It's got a DIY CO2 system on it that still needs a bit of tweaking. Worked well on the old tank (which was smaller) but I think we've got the amounts wrong on this one :whistling2:










This is my spoilt fugu puffer Mushroom's new tank:

It has an very old eheim "professionel" filter, and one day I may drop kick it out the window because it is IMPOSSIBLE to start again if you loose the syphon!! At the moment, mollies are tank-sitting for Mushroom whilst I figure out the salinity etc and make sure the things fully cycled and stable.










And this is Mushroom :flrt:











isn'tthatthecutestlicklepufferintheworldorwhat?? :flrt:










This is where he's living at the moment, and when he moves out a figure 8 will be moving in since the salinity's already at 1.005, which is perfect 











And this is my edge. Spot the fish?











She's just there by the filter intake. It's Brisies, my Gold Marble Bristlenose. Who is also gorgeous :flrt: but not quite as gorgeous as Mushroom...but it's not her fault she was born a catfish not a pufferfish... :lol2:


----------



## discussam7 (Sep 10, 2011)

Moogloo said:


> Ash- Of course im not paying for it, thats why its amazing!!  But more serious... im being limited to what goes in so im browsing and will buy frags myself...
> 
> Discussam- I assume you are in one of the Oxford stores? Wheatley or Hinksey(sp). I'm a neighbour LOL Booker. I know there is another member from Wheatley on the forums too.
> 
> BioHazard- I had an Osaka like that to play with when i worked at MA @ Bourne End and a very similar style with the same plants! Though not as neat as yours lol! I love it!


Yep thats where i am
Booker, never been there my self! what do you have there?


----------



## davesbray (Feb 12, 2011)

*Tank*: Aqua-one horizon 50 - 54ltr

*Filtration*: internal filter about 500lph i think with carbon, filter floss and rowaphos.

*Lights*: compact 18w blue/white flouro

*Livestock*: 10-12kgs live rock, 4x sexy shrimp, 1x pompom crab, 1x peppermint shrimp, 5-6x mini blue leg hermits, 5x bumblebee snails, 3x nerites snails, 1x money cowrie, 1x sand sifting starfish

*Corals*: 10+ green ricordia mushies, 1x orange ricordia mushie, various zoas, 1x trumpet, 2x candy canes, 1x alveopora, 1x acan, 1x plate coral, 2x gorgonians, 10+ blue mushies, yellow polyps, green star polyps, frogspawn euphillia, some pulsing xenia, some organ pipe, blastomussa, purple and brown clove polyps, red war coral, and some softies im not sure the name of

*Fish*: 2x common clowns


----------



## davesbray (Feb 12, 2011)

*Tank*: fluval chi - 19ltr

*Filtration*: eheim 2042 HOB running carbon, filter floss and rowaphos

*Lights*: the LRD tile from a TMC microhabitat

*Livestock*: 6kgs (ish) of live rock

*Corals*: 1x very small green ricordia mushie, a few zoas, 1x gorgonian, some organ pipe and a bit of the softie i dont know the name of...

and thats about it so far...


----------



## davesbray (Feb 12, 2011)

*Tank*: unknown, about 120ltrs

*Filtration*: internal filter about 900lph

*Lights*: T8 tubes x2

*Livestock*: some plants...apple snails, freshwater shrimp x2

*Fish*: gobies, hatchetfish, couple of plecs, black moors, tetras, guppies...dont really know, its more the missus/daughter's tank, i stick to marines :whistling2:


----------



## Christie_ZXR (May 14, 2011)

Ooh, I missed one!

This is my baby biorb. Home to a superdelta male betta at the moment, who's hopefully going to move into a 30L biorb soon. Hopefully a planted one! But only if I can figure out how to make that work!!


----------



## spidersteve (Jan 25, 2010)

*Bio reef*

Set up just under a year ago

Yellow coris
Yellow watchman goby
Pistol shrimp
Peppermint shrimp
Blue legged hermit
Various mushrooms
Softies & sps n lps

No filter media, chuck that away and just use liverock. Feed my own phyto once a day and once a month feed duncans mysis shrimp. No real issues and upgrading to a 260 ltre in a couple of weeks which will then contain: 

Juvie Koran angel
Pair black & white percula clowns
Scopas tang
Neon goby
Black brittle star

That should keep me going for a bit until I can afford my 72" 24" 22" systemised. 

I dose with essential elements & coral vite on one day and mid week it gets a dose of strontium & iodide as some of my softies were sulking. Fish in this tank probably get fed once a week as I feed live food once a week and that lasts them and I get to watch them hunt. Minimum effort with this tank so I just don't believe it when people come to me with their horror stories about marines. I use the 2000lph pump that came with the tank behind the liverock and I have a 1600 lph pump causing surface agitation and flow...Skimmer with these are pretty useless, They do work but it's a hit and miss affair and for my tank would probably be better off without it. My 260ltr will not have a skimmer but a home made nitrate reactor.


----------



## philo (Jul 7, 2009)

my turn !!!
*capacity*: 600 L
*filtration*: tetratech ex 1200
*lighting*: x2 t8 lighting
*livestock*: 2, 1 foot + oscars, david & goliath 1.5+ foot plec









david









goliath









spot


----------



## Moogloo (Mar 15, 2010)

Isn't that tank an Aqua One Regency 120?


----------



## philo (Jul 7, 2009)

I don't know I got it second hand,
Thanks,
Bye


----------



## caribe (Mar 21, 2010)

Whats the dimensions on it?

I cant take a picture just now but the spec is ....

72/30/30 custom tank
Approx 800 litres
Fluval FX5
Generic external
Pond air pump
2 x heaters
26 degrees
Twin T5 lights
1 x male and 1 x female wolf cichlid
1 x gibbi
30 + 2-3" juvi Dovii


----------



## jaykickboxer (Feb 11, 2008)

Mines coming now still being scaped got some roots going in and gonna dim the lighting and tarnish the water a bit if anyone has any tips the best way to do this would be good got 2 earth eaters a clown knife a dat and shovel nose


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

As old tanks seem to be allowed, here are some of mine:-

Tank: Juwel Rio 180 (180litres).
Lighting: 4 x39 watt T5HO
Filtrations: JBL CristalProfi 500
CO2: FE system, 35ppm on a drop checker.
Ferts: Profito, KNO3 and potash dosed on a buddy ratio based system (was maintained at 15ppm Nitrates to 0.5 ppm phosphates).
Substrate: Silica grit with laterite, aquarium peat and activated carbon mixed into it.
Temps: 23 degrees Celsius (most plants don't like high temps).
Water: pH 6.8 (7.6 from the tap), GH15 dgh, KH 7.










Tank: 50 litre ClearSeal Panoptic 560
Lighting: ClearSeal 22 watt PLL unit
Filtration: Cheapo internal with a stocking over it.
CO2: None
Ferts: Profito dosed twice weekly.
Substrate: Eco Complete
Temps: 22 degrees Celsius.
Water: pH 74, GH 15 dgh, KH7.










Just a couple of mine from over the years.

Ade


----------



## jaykickboxer (Feb 11, 2008)




----------



## jaykickboxer (Feb 11, 2008)

Just added some wood roots and air pumps will get better pics later also some earth eaters brazilianses and a couple of plecs


----------



## jaykickboxer (Feb 11, 2008)

Done some more messing about today got a four way air pump running two airstones with two out lets running each for more flow and it's filterd by a fx5 it's a 5x2x2


----------



## philo (Jul 7, 2009)

caribe said:


> Whats the dimensions on it?
> 
> I cant take a picture just now but the spec is ....
> 
> ...


it's roughly 4x3x2 but I will get a accurate reading tomorrow


----------



## chalky76 (Aug 23, 2007)

Tank: Juwel 300ltrs

Filtration: Both external. 1 x Fluval 405 (1300L/H) & 1x Sun Sun (1000L/H).

Lights: 2x T8 tube

Other equipment: 2x Aquaclear 70 powerheads (476 L/H each) to agitate surface. 1x 600 L/H wavemaker. Plexiglass (to protect glass from rocks). 2x heaters. 1x digital thermometer. Fine gravel (not sand). A load of rocks.

Fish: African Lake Cichlids (mostly mbuna), Bristlenose catfish, Chinese algae eater & Synodontis.

Routine: 20/30 percent water change every week or two. Filter media changed 1 filter system every 6 weeks. Change rocks around here and there.










Malawi feeding time - YouTube


----------



## Railz (Oct 30, 2010)

chalky76 said:


> Tank: Juwel 300ltrs
> 
> Filtration: Both external. 1 x Fluval 405 (1300L/H) & 1x Sun Sun (1000L/H).
> 
> ...


 are the rocks leaning against the sides? arnt you worried the added pressure of the rocks and the water may cause a leak in the long run?


----------



## chalky76 (Aug 23, 2007)

ridium said:


> are the rocks leaning against the sides? arnt you worried the added pressure of the rocks and the water may cause a leak in the long run?


Hi there

Good point. I know some people just risk it but I've taken precautions. I've got flat slate on the sides to protect the glass and Perspex under the gravel to do likewise. See here http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-Kd_WGCBjx0&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## Stary eyed (Feb 7, 2011)

Nice set up Chalky, my weakness are Malawis.:flrt:

Just one of my favs....................








Can any one name the type of fish it is?:2thumb:


----------



## markn (Jul 29, 2010)

Stary eyed said:


> Nice set up Chalky, my weakness are Malawis.:flrt:
> 
> Just one of my favs....................
> image
> Can any one name the type of fish it is?:2thumb:


Nope. You need to tell me though. I love my malawis too and that one is stunning.


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

Nope, I have no idea.


----------



## chalky76 (Aug 23, 2007)

Stary eyed said:


> Nice set up Chalky, my weakness are Malawis.:flrt:
> 
> Just one of my favs....................
> image
> Can any one name the type of fish it is?:2thumb:


 
Ditto I have no idea :lol2:


----------



## Stary eyed (Feb 7, 2011)

I will tell you in a bit just in case some one else wants to have a go.
I can tell you as far as I know I have the only three in the country.
Checked with the main UK importer and UK stockists, even the BCA and looks like I have the only ones.:notworthy:


----------



## markn (Jul 29, 2010)

Stary eyed said:


> I will tell you in a bit just in case some one else wants to have a go.
> I can tell you as far as I know I have the only three in the country.
> Checked with the main UK importer and UK stockists, even the BCA and looks like I have the only ones.:notworthy:


Ok stop teasing us now or at least give us a clue. I've been looking at pics and I can't find pics that match.


----------



## Stary eyed (Feb 7, 2011)

markn said:


> Ok stop teasing us now or at least give us a clue. I've been looking at pics and I can't find pics that match.



I'll give you this but not the location.:lol2:

Dimidiochromis


----------



## jaykickboxer (Feb 11, 2008)

Better pic now I ain't disturb the substrate


----------



## AshMashMash (Oct 28, 2007)

Some updated marine piccies 

Torch









Mushies - difficult to photo, odd angle, 









Yellow zoa-like polyps









And 2.5 week comparison of toad stool:









to










Cool eh!


----------



## wiggywhitetrash (Sep 11, 2010)

Pissing about with the camera phone this weekend and caught a couple of good shots of the plecs...

Bristlenose (or so I was told, anyone wanna clarify?)...








Green Phantom...


----------

